# St. John's Wort



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm sure St. John's Wort has been discussed on this board, before. But just yesterday I read about a study that claims it is MUCH more effective in those with atypical depression (instead of lots of sleep and lack of appetite, they have insomnia and eat more). Well, that's me.

Have any of you had good experiences with taking St. John's Wort? Right now the withdrawal from the Paxil as well as the Lexapro are making me feel AWFUL. I've stopped taking medication, as of now. I just want to feel better.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

there are doubts that SJW does any better than placebo effect but try it if you like, get a good quality brand as some have very little strength
were the paxil and lexapro helping at all?


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I've tried SJW in the past for my depression, after I stopped medication. It had no appreciable effect. But since I have historically tended more toward the "lots of sleep/lack of appetite" type of depression, that probably explains it now. 

Hope it works for you if you do decide try it, though, maggi.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I can't say that it helped me (my depression is more atypical than melancholic). I went as high as 1800 mg too, for 3 months so it's not like I didn't give it a go. That was a while ago, before I tried any Rx drugs. Sorry, it was a thumbs down for me.


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

600mg/day of standardized St. John's Wort put me through an almost 2 month long manic period almsot 2 years ago so it has to do something  I still keep a bottle of 300mg standardized pills around incase I slip into the deepest of depressions since nothing brings me back with a bang like St. Johns or Lexapro. I've seen studies that show St. John's, although I don't remember at what dose, is more effective than Prozac in one clinical trial, but I don't have a link to give so take this as you will.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Didnt help me a bit.


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

You might want to give it a shot....Even if it just works a placebo, at least it works....


----------



## fog (Dec 3, 2005)

i have been taking the standard dose for about a month and a half and i think it is having a mild positive effect on me. the first thing i noticed in the the first few weeks were vivid dreams slightly heightened anxiety and tiredness ,but now i feel a little bit better than usual, which for me is ideal because if i felt great , like i did on paxil, i wouldnt care about trying to improve myself because i felt great. but on st johns so far it has picked me up slightly and allowed me to focus a little more on self help stuff. but i havent been on any meds for about 3 yrs so the mild effect of st johns is noticeable for me. 

ps (u can never be sure this stuff does anything, but im well aware of the placebo effect, and sadly the only things that are easy to pin point are side effects, and on st johns i am mildly constipated, so that is a good sign! :lol


----------



## blinky000 (Oct 13, 2005)

fog, i get that side effect too!! i take it for pmt. it does seem to work for that. i tend to go on a murderous rampage if i dont use it. cant say ive noticed it have an effect on my SA though. people tend to avoid me when i take it because they know its 'that time'. lol!


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I have used SJW before and Im thinking of taking it again. It did help me after a couple weeks of taking it. It lessened my anxiety somewhat but definitely didnt kill it. I had no side effects. Still pondering on takin SJW again or trying something new. Anyway, adios for now.


----------

